# Translate ATI TOOL?



## pt (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi
i think ATI TOOL should be translated to some languages, who agree with me?
i can translate to Portuguese


----------



## Canuto (Oct 9, 2006)

I can help with that too


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 9, 2006)

i can help with spanish and french, but i'm sure the spanish and french members of tpu would be better lol


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 9, 2006)

I could help with Spanish, although I'm pretty sure we have some native spanish speaking members who would do a much better job.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 9, 2006)

I can translate into Texan . I think it would be a very good idea.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 9, 2006)

"y'all shouldnta overclocked that high. where'd y'all get that idear? ifetad wurked, then yeehaa!"

like that?

i could do californian - dude, your board is totally fried, dude. go grab a burrito and surf it off


----------



## Canuto (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol if W1zz thinks it's a good ideia we could do:

Portuguese
Spanish
French
German
Italian


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Lol if W1zz thinks it's a good ideia we could do:
> 
> Portuguese
> Spanish
> ...



Great idea, pheraps some "bulgarian and bosnian" (don't know the language name, sry) for malware and dark_ride  
Lots of ppl use this tool, it would be great if it had diferent languages


----------



## Azhago (Oct 10, 2006)

Can translate in french if help needed.


----------



## melkhior (Oct 10, 2006)

I can translate to spanish (also to catalan).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 10, 2006)

I fail to see the use, however I do speak some basic Dutch. And perhaps we could make an American AND English version. Perhaps even an "aussie mod", it would add "mate" to every sentence.
And the russian version with messages like "ATITool overclocks you!" or Japanese with phrases like "all your ATI are belong to us". Endless possibilities.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 10, 2006)

Yup we just need w1zz's OK


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 10, 2006)

*A different opinion...*

It is laudable that you are all offering your free time to create localisations of ATI Tool.  But may I add the following observations:

1./ I would prefer W1zzard to improve the tool's functions and capabilities, and chipset compatibility, as a number one priority.  I think this should come first before translating interfaces.

2./ Most of the OUTPUT of ATI Tool is technical, and translation is meaningless. The only bits to translate are the mouse clickable buttons. I think that the real benefit of translating the user interface is pretty small.  (Save, load, properties, etc. is pretty multi-lingual these days).

3./ If there were multi language versions, we would have people in the forum writing, "Which button do I click, "Afgyu" or "Fedik"?" And this would actually *reduce *the amount of community help that this forum is all about.

4./ I think that a User Guide in EN, and other languages, is probably more helpful.  If someone wrote the definitive EN User Guide for ATI Tools, then we could run a wiki for the translated versions. How about it? Let's ask W1zzard to install a wiki on the site and we can all contribute to a translated User Guide.

Since pt is running a vote on this thread, I've set up a new thread called "ATI Tool WIKI" on the comments and feedback section of the forum. http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6   Please read it and vote "YES" or "NO". Thanks


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 11, 2006)

Use English in ATITool as everyone know it better.  User Guide is ok to localize.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 11, 2006)

lemonadesoda said:


> do I click, "Afgyu" or "Fedik"?



Fedik.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 11, 2006)

The ATI Tool Wiki.  Which already exists.


----------

